# Whats the point of UNIX in OS X?



## Evil Ryu (May 31, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone knew the answer to my question: whats the point of using a UNIX shell in OS X?

I know its fun to play about with, looking nerdy with hoards of code and pretending to do something (or using it for a reasonable use) but what was wrong with the older Mac OS structure? That didnt need unix!

I know there are a lot of improvements in OS X, and im loving it still, however surely they could of done this by reworking the older system without Unix being there??

Can someone enlighten me!


----------



## toast (May 31, 2003)

UNIX brings software, compatibility, power, stability and a whole bunch of useful things that weren't in the MacOS. The Apple.com page will certainly tell you what the basics of UNIX mean to the MacOS. Being much UNqualified in UNIX, I won't risk meeself further.


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 31, 2003)

It just seems odd that Apple used UNIX for their own stuff. But I guess it makes sense.

Thanks!


----------



## mr. k (May 31, 2003)

taking unix and embodying it within mac osx, apple saved them selves a hell of a lot of time fixing up the old oses (pre os x).  did you ever use them?  compared to osx they were a distater.  they had developed a completely new os (called copland, i think) but it was not enough of a step up from os 8 that apple just released os 9 (which was basically a little of copland merged with os 8) as the intermediary for os x which they started to work on quick.
as toast said, unix gives os x a HUGE software base (of already existing unix apps) compatibiliy (with just about everything that is not windows) power, stability, and saved apple coders years of dev time.  to bring apples old core up to the level of unix would have literally taken years.  does anyone remember the extension system?  conflict catcher? 
plus unix is just cool!


----------



## symphonix (Jun 1, 2003)

Apple's transition to Unix was really an amazing and bold move that would have required an incredible effort.
Now it has been achieved, we can enjoy the benefits. By being a Unix system, we now have access to the newest software and standards while they are being developed, rather than years later. We have a pool of open-source software to use and build on. We have the most stable and secure software, too, because it is open and controlled by many independent developers.

Every other Unix-based OS, with the possible exception of BeOS, required the user to be a master of the terminal before they could even get the system going. But Apple have done it in such a way that a classic mac user wouldn't even notice the change.

The terminal is more than just the little catch that lets you get under the hood, though. Its also neatly integrated into the whole system: just look at the open, pbcopy, pbpaste and drag & drop features.


----------



## Arden (Jun 1, 2003)

UNIX has power, flexibility and scalability at its fingertips.  Apple combines all these with usability by grafting Aqua on top of Darwin.


----------



## adambyte (Jun 1, 2003)

Wasn't the NeXT OS based on UNIX? It had a dock, too. Let's not forget how NeXTstep/ Openstep fits into the equation.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Every other Unix-based OS, with the possible exception of BeOS, required the user to be a master of the terminal before they could even get the system going. But Apple have done it in such a way that a classic mac user wouldn't even notice the change.*



I can't remember the last time I opened up a terminal window on either my SGI or Sun systems. Irix is very much a point and click OS, and for the most part (the way I use it) Solaris is the same. 

Also the BeOS is not Unix-based. Just FYI.


----------



## Eckhart (Jun 2, 2003)

I did not spend a minute about considering to switch from my unix box to  Apple, until they had released MacOSX. I can work with the system, quite like I did with FreeBSD. I can even go on using procmail manage my emails, since OSX's Mail is based on the unix standard mailbox.
I can use my old know how to setup my firewall and don't have to use some deficient front-end.
I have the newest version of gcc, I still have a tcsh - there is so much more - it's still so much fun. Plus: I have the  Apple-only look and feel. "Terminal" is still the application that use most often.
But your right, I can imagine, a user to work with MacOSX for years without having to open it... That's the symbiotic wonder about MacOSX which makes it unique.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jun 6, 2003)

I heard that there were several versions of Mac OS X before the final. 

But now there is this layer deep inside called Unix, it is our last line of defense.

You see Mac OS X is a dreamworld. Once he or she knows the truth there is no turning back.

Long ago there was a unix command that could control everything. When it vanished, prophecy tells a new command will appear and take its place. We beleive 
that Evil Ryu is that unix command.

It is said that for each mac user out there, there is a potential unix user.


----------



## mkwan (Jun 6, 2003)

when Apple announced that OS X will be unix-based operating system and friends telling me that linux is better than MS Windows...those literally changed my mind of going over to MS world.

any ways since we are talking about unix...are there any good sites or articles about configuring qmail server?

thanks


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ApeintheShell _
> *We beleive
> that Evil Ryu is that unix command.*



Haha! Not only do I learn why Unix is there, i'm also extremely relevant, so it seems!

Thanks for answering my questions guys. I know my Mac, but i didnt know the hiding unix! Thanks


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jun 6, 2003)

Remember Evil Ryu, I can only show you the command line, you are the one who must use it.


----------



## wiz (Jun 6, 2003)

you sound like morpheus


----------



## roger (Jun 7, 2003)

but you already knew that didn't you?


----------



## Arden (Jun 7, 2003)

Well, you could say Evil Ryu is a "neo" (new) user...

wiz:  No sh*t!

roger: could you make your avatar a JPEG or GIF?  It doesn't show in my browser as a BMP.


----------



## Koelling (Jun 9, 2003)

I never knew how much I was missing without a command line interface. Mac was one of the only systems afaik without a CLI and now I have a whole new world of potential productivity opened up to me. Scripting makes repetitive tasks easy and the fact that it is Unix, verses something else Apple dreamed up makes it wonderfully compatible. 

Anyway, I don't really know where I was going but to say that there is a reason for it, and perhaps the beauty of Apple is that they can hide that reason for those who wish not to see it.


----------

